# Plants for low light/low maintenance 55g.



## shinyfish (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright, what i have for lighting is 2 40w t12 lights one 9000k one 6500k. As for substrate it is just medium size aquarium gravel. Fish load is 1 angel 25 lemon tetras and 12 cory cats.

Ideally i don't plan to dose at all but since i do have some dry ferts laying around it may happen.

here is a picture of it so far...








The only plant currently in there is lace java fern.

My plan is to add the following plants

Vals, Italian (Vallisneria spiralis)
Water Sprite(Ceratopteris thalictroides)
Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)
Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)
Subulata, Dwarf (Sagittaria subulata)
Wendtii, Green (Cryptocoryne wendtii)

I am not looking for rapid growth, just to keep the plants alive and have them propagate(slowly) and to add some more things to the tank to liven it up a bit especially on the upper half.

Any suggestions on what plants from that list will work with me and which won't? also any others that would be suggested.

are my intentions to have plants with just gravel as a substrate low light and no dosing unreasonable?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think all the plants you have will do good, especially the Wendtii & moss. You could also add to your list Anubias, Hornwort, Hygro corymbosa, Ludwigia repens & Bolbitis h..


----------



## shinyfish (Aug 24, 2008)

I was under the impression that while anubias were low light, they need a rich substrate. Any truth to that?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Anubias don't grow in the substrate at all. They grow attached to driftwood or rock.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Anubias will do great with low light. Slow growing and easy to care for. I like attaching them to a small lava rock so you can move them where you want to.
A lot of them are grown emersed so give them time to adapt. Add a few otos and a bristlenosed if you get algea and you good to go.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

shinyfish said:


> I was under the impression that while anubias were low light, they need a rich substrate. Any truth to that?


Not at all. They take their nutrients in through their leaves as most plants do. This is a very low maintenance plant. They can be planted in the substrate, but most elect to attach them to driftwood or rock. I've done both, but usually like attaching them more.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I find if I attach an anubias to a small rock or piece of wood, then lay that on the substrate, the plant very quickly begins sending roots into the substrate. It has to have the rhyzome above the substrate, but it roots very well in the substrate. I have even had them send roots down around a big piece of drift wood and eventually reach the substrate, where a big root system then grows.


----------

